# Found racing pigeon.. whats my next step??



## Sheichil (May 12, 2005)

My Daughter found a pigeon at a local park not far from my home 2 days ago, it was week and would not fly... i have been caring for it and would love to locate its owner... i have tried the search on the page listed for its band # with no luck....http://www.pigeon.org/bandlist.php... its band # is Au 2004 Polk 1982... any suggestions?

Thanks, 
Sheichil

[email protected]


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi there, 

Thank you and your daugther for taking care of this pigeon and keeping him safe. Here's the club information:

Club Name	:	POLK RPC
Club Code	:	POLK
Club Secretary	:	FRANK FANNI
City	:	LAKELAND
State	:	FL
Phone No.	:	863-644-3029
Email Address	:	[email protected]


----------



## Sheichil (May 12, 2005)

Thanks i have contacted that one.... he says he does not think it is his bird  told me to continue feeding him and see if he will leave in a day or two  ....
he was found in Palm Bay Florida... he asked me if i know of any other Au/POLK memebers in this area that may be able to help...

Thanks for all help


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi again, 

Did you contact the club secretary? It may not be his bird but he should be able to look up who purchased the bands for the pigeon.


----------



## Sheichil (May 12, 2005)

no listed # for the sectratary.... the listed # belonged to another man who did not have the info either...thank you for your time.... i am just frustrated..... i want him to find his home( and DD and i are getting attached, lol)...

Thank you


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Who's phone number was it? If not the secretary's, surely they can put you in touch with someone from that club that can help you. Keep trying...that is the club information and unless the bird was sold or given away to someone else, the information should be there.


----------

